# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] La Malédiction de Madden, le film à prendre au conditionnel

## Toxic

Tous les sites de news de jeux vidéo du monde reprennent l'info comme un seul homme depuis qu'un certain Jeff Sneider l'a annoncé sur son blog : Electronic Arts préparerait un film sur la "Malédiction de Madden", cette espèce de légende urbaine selon laquelle le joueur figurant sur la jaquette du titre phare d'EA, _Madden NFL_, sera forcément victime d'une blessure ou d'une saison catastrophique dans les mois suivant la sortie de l'édition annuelle du jeu. Le film suivrait les déboires d'un joueur de football américain forcé de sortir de sa retraite et immédiatement frappé par la malédiction.

La fiabilité de l'info est pour le moins discutable, mais si Wikipédia nous a appris une chose, c'est que si internet le dit, c'est que c'est vrai. En attendant le démenti (immédiatement suivi d'un projet de film racontant comment un prétendu "insider" d'Hollywood a gagné son quart d'heure de gloire en annonçant un film fictif pour rigoler), et en attendant de pouvoir dire à vos potes "non mais moi je savais depuis le début que c'était bidon, je vérifie mes sources moi Monsieur" (enfin, si finalement c'est vrai, gardez profil bas, et ne répétez pas que j'ai douté, ok ?), considérez donc que la merveilleuse histoire d'amour qui unit le jeu vidéo au cinéma s'enrichit encore : après les adaptations de jeux vidéo toutes plus réussies les unes que les autres, et les films sur le monde du jeu et des joueurs comme ce chef-d'oeuvre que fut _Vidéokid_ avec Fred Savage ou _Tron Legacy_, nous aurions maintenant les films tirés de jaquettes de jeux. Bien sûr, cette histoire de film sur la Malédiction de Madden est vraisemblablement un canular à deux balles, mais on peut rêver que l'idée inspirera des producteurs qui, entre deux films tirés des _Sims_, _Halo_, _Q*Bert_ ou la _Dame de Pique_, nous offriront ainsi ce dont on a tous rêvé : un film sur la passionnante affaire du logo IGN malencontreusement oublié sur la jaquette Wii d'_Okami_, ou les aventures érotiques du mannequin Fabio et de sa grosse épée.

Ca pourra pas être pire qu'un film sur Facebook de toutes façons.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et pourquoi pas un film sur les raisons de la jaquette de mario galaxy.

Rien que l'idée de faire un fake (ou non) la dessus tien du délire..

----------


## Scorbut

Tu pourrais reprendre l'article original  ::):

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Bah, c'est pas une légende urbaine, c'est vrai de vrai : http://www.gamesradar.com/xbox360/f/...27165741202083

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Bah, c'est pas une légende urbaine, c'est vrai de vrai : http://www.gamesradar.com/xbox360/f/...27165741202083


Disons que c'est un sport a risque aussi et puis si formula one avait une jaquette "star", je suis sur qu'on aurait pu dire qu'il avait un accident ensuite pour le pilote.

Et puis on pourrait dire pareil avec....Je sais pas moi le golf et Tiger Wood  :^_^:

----------


## Cultiste

> Disons que c'est un sport a risque aussi et puis si formula one avait une jaquette "star", je suis sur qu'on aurait pu dire qu'il avait un accident ensuite pour le pilote.


C'est déjà arrivé   ::ninja::

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> C'est déjà arrivé  
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c71...7b19faf1cd.jpg


Ben au automobile c'es encore pire car en plus de Senna, il y a eu des jeux sur  Colin Mc Rae et Richard Burns. Bon c'est pas tout à fait pareil car ça ne s'est pas passé dans la saison (heureusement pour Loeb car avec toute les jaquette qu'il à fait, aie, aie, aie).

----------


## Bus

En tout cas, pour suivre le foot us de très près, ce "madden curse" est vraiment connu aux USA. Parce que ça tombe tous les ans depuis 12 ans, à une paire d'exceptions près. C'est assez inquiétant quand même. Pour l'édition 2010, y'a même eu plusieurs joueurs qui ont refusé de faire la Une de la jaquette!
Par contre, je vois pas comment en faire un film intéressant...

----------


## Narushima

> Par contre, je vois pas comment en faire un film intéressant...


Uwe Boll.

----------

